# Id Please



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess S. mac or S. spilo


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.maculatus


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a mac


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

c_granger21 said:


> Thanks.


As I told you in another forum. S. maculatus vs S. spilopleura is a taxonomic mess right now. IF you collected the fish in Bolivia/Argentina then its S. spilopleura. Anywhere else, Its S. maculatus. Color/body shape doesn't amount to much. And you will get a ton of different guesses. Point being, you really won't know for sure.


----------

